# HP Touchpad locked(Tablet 32GB)



## techsupport1266 (Nov 14, 2011)

i have got a hp touchpad tablet, it got locked please let me know how to unlock.it


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From the HP Touchpad manual:









If you've got the Secure Unlock feature enabled, you need to enter your password/PIN.


----------

